# Exercise



## Katie (Jun 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if it's safe to exercise after RAI? I had it 1 week ago and feel great and would like to get back to the gym. My dr is on vacation this week so I can't ask her quite yet. When I was hyperthyroid, I was not allowed to exercise. I went on Methimizole for a few months and was able to go back to the gym once the right dosage was reached. So, I am wondering if anyone knows about any precautions in regards to exercising after RAI.

Thanks,
Katie


----------



## NastyHashi (Mar 11, 2007)

My gut tells me to tell you to relax a bit. RAI probably has not even gotten started doing its job yet and there's no reason for you to stress your system more. Its been through enough.

If you must, I don't think it will kill you but I would at a minimum regularly check your heart rate before, during and after any excersize and drink plenty of water.

You may become a little hyper in the weeks to come as your thyroid starts dying off. You don't wanna give yourself a stroke. I would relax, let your body heal.


----------

